# Photo Gallery: More Photos of the 2013 Audi S5 Added.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi has released even more photos of its newly improved S5 range including Sportback, Coupe and Cabriolet. We've stumbled across this mix of photos available via Audi's German consumer website.

For those who haven't yet read the * official Audi press release * yet, this is a mid generation 'product improvement' and one that sees the car adopt the latest S-car design cues and a nose more like the recently launched A6 and A7.










Inside, the interior gets upgrades as well, including the same Google and wifi enabled navigation that has won so many hearts in the A6, A7 and A8, as well as a redesigned instrument area. In particular, we're loving the change to a piano black trim around the instruments that replaces the cheap-looking silver painted plastic that was there before. 










At least this appears the case on the photo above (woven aluminum trim). The piece in the carbon fiber trim cars (pictured below) appears to still be silver, although the finish may have been updated.










And here's another shot of the Cabriolet's interior with contrasting red accents and the base aluminum trim.





























Check out a collection of all of the photos released thus far in our photo galleries and see these new shots also on the German market Audi consumer website. All of these are linked below.

* Audi S5 Coupe Photo Gallery *
* Audi S5 Cabriolet Photo Gallery *
* Audi S5 Sportback Photo Gallery *

* Audi.de, German Market Consumer Website *


----------

